# Shirts...



## Taptrick (19 Dec 2009)

Shirts... yeah shirts... let's talk about them could we?  Am I a mutant?  Do I have a weird morphology???

Let me explain.  My neck size is somewhere between 15½ and 16, I choose to wear 15½ for reasons mentionned below.  My sleeves size would be 34, but 15½ is only offered in 33 or 35 so I wear a 15½-35. 

Now here's the problem, 15½-35 shirts are ONLY offered with a breast size of 43!!! (...from Logistik Unicorps)  That's the equivalent of an average "Large" shirt.  I'd really like to wear 16-34 shirts but the breast size is 45, that's "X-Large" for normal shirts.  I normally wear a size 38 which means I would need a neck size of 14/14½!

I don't have an oversized neck and I'm quite slim.  Also, I don't think anyone wearing X-Large would have a 15½/16 sized neck.  Last time I checked in the Dress Instructions, i saw drawings of people wearing properly sized shirts that were well adjusted to their body size.  I know I'm just complaining, but I find it hard to "proudly wear the uniform" when I feel like an idiot with my baggy shirts  :-\


----------



## dbouls (19 Dec 2009)

Wow, that's quite the pickle you're in.  I have the same type of problem with some civvie clothes - The shirt fits my chest properly, but the length (top-to-bottom) is too short. 

The only solution I could possibly think of is (when wearing the DEU jacket) pin the access fabric together on the back of your shirt with safety pins. Of course you would only be able to use this when you're wearing the jacket. This way you can have a taught and nice fitting dress shirt visibly from the front, and all the extra fabric in the back, where nobody can see. 

I understand this is not a very elegant solution and can't be used in all cases. You should probably get a shirt that fits around the neck, and a good length so that I can be tucked in your pants very nicely, then take your shirts to the tailor who can measure you and make the adjustments.

These are the only two solutions I can think of, unless Logistik takes special orders.

Hope this helps


----------



## MikeL (19 Dec 2009)

1 word for you.


Tailorshop


----------



## BlueJingo (19 Dec 2009)

2nd word cheeseburgers.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2009)

I agree with Skeletor.  Get thee to a tailor shop!


----------



## Taptrick (20 Dec 2009)

Well... I figured it out for the tailorshop but it seems that my CF clothing store's tailor doesn't do shirts... So now it's a matter of finding a civilian tailor who won't charge me a ridiculous price for 4 shirts...


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Dec 2009)

Do you wear your shirt without the tunic (3b) on a regular basis?

If so spend the money and take care of the shirts....

If not, why do you want to fix something that's going to be covered by a tunic most of the time...


----------



## Pusser (9 Apr 2010)

If you cannot get a shirt to fit you properly off the rack or with alterations by the Base Tailor, supply regulations provide for you to have custom shirts made for you.  See A-LM-007-014/AG-001 (CF Supply Manual) Vol. 3, Chapt 13, Section G, Art. 3-13G-002.


----------



## ekpiper (29 Apr 2010)

I have the identical problem (sizes and everything), except I'm a 42 chest.  As a result, when I'm in 3b, I use a 15.5" neck that I could never wear so that the shirt hangs properly.  I use a 16" short sleeve for under my tunic, but the shirt is very baggy.  Annoying, but I think it's designed for people with extra large bellies (mine's only a medium  ).


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> I have the identical problem (sizes and everything), except I'm a 42 chest.  As a result, when I'm in 3b, I use a 15.5" neck that I could never wear so that the shirt hangs properly.  I use a 16" short sleeve for under my tunic, but the shirt is very baggy.  Annoying, but I think it's designed for people with extra large bellies (mine's only a medium  ).



Same post at this link applies. You want the ref at the second quote in the post: CFSM 3-13G-002 (and they'll know you've been speaking with a Sup tech because _that_ is the proper format for quoting the CFSM). Take into clothing stores with you; ask them to take your measurements and forward via the special sized clothing roll to Logisitik-Unicorp. They'll charge you the same number of points that it takes someone else to get an "off the rack" shirt from Logistik.


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

Wow. I just searched ... that's the 7th time that I've posted and quoted the refs on this site for uniforms/boots that don't fit ... and what to do about it ... usually in a thread about uniforms or boots not fitting. Ironic that.  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wow. I just searched ... that's the 7th time that I've posted and quoted the refs on this site for uniforms/boots that don't fit ... and what to do about it ... usually in a thread about uniforms or boots not fitting. Ironic that.  8)



No different than my posting the proper push up position numerous times in the PT threads.     People can't be bothered to look.  

I'm going to wait until I get to Kingston to utilize the "I don't fit in the issued boots" bit.  Ottawa makes you wear them for at least a week to prove they don't fit.   :  Wouldn't it be great if shoe stores allowed that?   ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Maybe the new RQMS at the Regt could help you out Moe.  But I doubt it, I hear she is a bit of a bear.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Maybe the new RQMS at the Regt could help you out Moe.  But I doubt it, I hear she is a bit of a bear.



That's okay, I won't belong to JSR anyway.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Maybe the new RQMS at the Regt could help you out Moe.  But I doubt it, I hear she is a bit of a bear.



Hearing is one thing.

Seeing is another.

Oh!  How reputations preceed people at times.   :camo:


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

I've known her for 27 years.  Her reputation has long preceeded her.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I've known her for 27 years.  Her reputation has long preceeded her.



And I've known you for forty years. And here you are, the junior warrant officer in NATO!


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And I've known you for forty years. And here you are, the junior warrant officer in NATO!



Well, I know you both!! So stop with the duel over who knows me better!!

I already know the answer to _that_ question; everyone else doesn't need to know.

I am an angel!! Dammit.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I am an angel!! Dammit.



Can we try for national treasure?

How about the SME for humility and modesty?


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> How about the SME for humility and modesty?



Perfect!! After all, I am known for my acute shyness.


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perfect!! After all, I am known for my acute shyness.



:cough: Bull :cough:

Sorry, something got stuck in my throat.


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> :cough: Bull :cough:
> 
> Sorry, something got stuck in my throat.



You're probably just gagging on that piece of gum I shoved under your desk in Grade 10.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perfect!! After all, I am known for my acute shyness.



Wow, you sound just like Journeyman........................full of crap.


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, you sound just like Journeyman........................full of crap.



Here I was thinking that you'd step in and back me up.  :-[ So much for that beer that I was going to buy you!  

Comparing me to JM ... we're not even close to being similar except for the fact that we both own chaps!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here I was thinking that you'd step in and back me up.  :-[ So much for that beer that I was going to buy you!
> 
> Comparing me to JM ... we're not even close to being similar except for the fact that we both own chaps!!



So where did you excatly want that mine field Vern?


 >

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here I was thinking that you'd step in and back me up.  :-[ So much for that beer that I was going to buy you!
> 
> Comparing me to JM ... we're not even close to being similar except for the fact that we both own chaps!!



Oh, you know I'd back you up.    :nod:
I was just comparing your comment to JM always saying he's shy, too.  So, see, you have something else in common with him now.


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, you sound just like Journeyman........................full of crap.



Can't wait until the first TGIT when we are all in K'ton.


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Can't wait until the first TGIT when we are all in K'ton.


Keep off my stool ... and I am NOT driving.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Keep off my stool ... and I am NOT driving.  ;D



He's talking the Snr NCO's Mess, not the KBC.  But I'm with ya.   :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He's talking the Snr NCO's Mess, not the KBC.  But I'm with ya.   :cheers:



Do they lack stools at the Snr NCO and Warrant Officers Mess in Kingston??

Wierd.  >


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2010)

Well, there's not a whole lot of them, and we usually spend our time on the back patio.  But yes, there are stools.  None will be engraved with your name, though.


----------



## Pelorus (30 Apr 2010)

Did a search, came across this thread.

Does the reference cited back on page 1 also cover NCD shirts?  I have the same problem as the OP, once I get into a size that I can close around my neck to the top button, I'm swimming in the torso.  I blame my rugby days, too much time in the scrum.  

I wouldn't mind getting the shirts tailored, but I'm not sure if supply would be happy seeing as these would eventually make their way back to them and would be non-standard all of a sudden.  Alternatively, seeing as one would never wear a tie with the NCDs, is there ever an operational requirement where the very top button would have to be closed?  If not I could always go down a couple of shirt sizes.

Cheers.


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2010)

boot12 said:
			
		

> Did a search, came across this thread.
> 
> Does the reference cited back on page 1 also cover NCD shirts?  I have the same problem as the OP, once I get into a size that I can close around my neck to the top button, I'm swimming in the torso.  I blame my rugby days, too much time in the scrum.
> 
> ...



That ref is from the Supply bible. It covers ALL clothing and footwear --- and those pers who can not be fitted into the standard peripheral sizes. Ergo it is applicable to you as well.


----------



## Pusser (3 May 2010)

Yes there is an operational requirement to be able to button the collar.  When you go to "Action Dress," you need to cover yourself up as best you can.  If you're wearing a flash hood or your NCD jacket it's not a big deal, but if these items aren't handy, your shirt is all you've got, so you'll need to button it up.  If your only issue is that you're swimming in a shirt with a large enough collar, the base tailor should be able to taper it to fit you better.  I wouldn't worry about the shirt no longer being standard.  By the time you're done with it, it will probably only be a rag anyway (and not a very good one at that) and need to be replaced.  

I had the same problem in my younger years (I was a prop); however, don't worry, you'll outgrow it! ;D


----------



## Nuggs (3 May 2010)

boot12 said:
			
		

> Did a search, came across this thread.
> 
> Does the reference cited back on page 1 also cover NCD shirts?  I have the same problem as the OP, once I get into a size that I can close around my neck to the top button, I'm swimming in the torso.  I blame my rugby days, too much time in the scrum.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the "new" NCD shirts? They have the fitted or tapered back.


----------

